

Embracing Chaos: Random Participation and the Web - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/05/16/embracing-chaos-random-participation-and-the-web/

======
besvinick
Love this idea - really think there's a huge opportunity for making
suggestions to people (what Lorimer calls randomness). Users are inherently
lazy for the most part, so the more "work" you can do for them while also
keeping them engaged with and excited about the product the better.

